# Freezing Rain



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

How did everyone close to Ottawa make out with their V's yesterday in the freezing rain?

I chose to post this in the training and behaviour section simply because there is nothing you can do to prepare yourself, or your v to go for a walk after 2 days of freezing rain, well except for maybe studded boots. 

Lui was slopping and sliding all over the place. We both took a couple of tumbles, and when i fould fall he would just look down at me and wag his tail and try to lick me. When he stumbled, he would get up and look at me as if he was saying "are you actually making me walk in this S&%T".


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

My little guy stood at the door and needed lots of encouragement to actually get outside. While outside he spent most of his time eating the frozen grass...

I took a nasty tumble on the front steps but my back seems okay today.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Funny, Lui thinks snow/ice is an all you can eat buffet, and thinks he isn't allowed to have it and protects it. 

These dogs are hilarious.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

How old is your boy? Mine is 14 weeks. 

We should get them together sometime.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

He will be 1 on January 18th. We are at the dog park in Manotick all the time, have seen other v's there almost every time we go.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

Interesting. Everywhere I go with Copper people ask what kind of dog he is.

Where abouts is this park in Manotick? Off leash?


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes it is a huge off leash park, right at the end of Barnsdale Road, off of Rideau Valley Drive. 

It isn't too busy but there are always dogs there that want to play, and usually very well socialized.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the recomendation Trackless, we took Copper to David Bartlett park this morning and he had a great time meeting some new friends while prancing about in the snow. It was our first time at an off leash dog park and the experience was very good. We live pretty close to Bruce Pit but the volume of dogs there overwhelms me so we have never visited. Copper is weeks now and has fallen into a pretty good routine all in all he has been pretty easy to manage and we haven't had any issues that were not easily address. I think Liz and Kris at Pointblank did a great job.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

glad you enjoyed it......

i had Lui there yesterday evening, and he romped for about 2 hours. Woke him up this morning, and he didnt even want to go for a walk this morning, very tired and good boy today. 

Happy new year.


----------

